# Need help on the Auto Focus Points, it seems to be focusing on 1 spot ........



## Wizzard005 (Aug 19, 2008)

Aloha all,

I have had my Sony A350 for a while now and I really like the cam, however when i am tring to take up close pictures the focus isnt working with me, somtimes it focus's on more then 1 point eg  top and middle and other times its just getting the middle..


I took a picture of a tree,  I have my 50mm lens on the cam now, was tring to get a up close shot, however this is how it came out...








As you can see some of the branch is in focus . but most isnt..

I am tring to figure out how to get the whole branch in focus and have the background like it is...

I tired all settings, auto, landscape etc,  some came out a little better, but most still didnt get all of the points...

Like when i stand back and take a picture of the MTNS, on hte screen  i have like 5 focus points that lock on, is that a option or am i just doing something wrong here?

If i grab my point and shoot, the pic comes out good easy time, just not as much detail.....


Here is another example..   50mm lens, up close shot of my dog as you can see the front of her face is good, but moving to the back, its out of focus...







Let me know what you all think please...!

thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like you were probably shooting wide open, or close to it.  Stop down some (bigger f/#) and you'll get more DOF (depth of field), making more of your picture in focus.

On the shot of the tree branch, it's going to be almost impossible to get the entire branch in focus while still blurring the background from the that angle of view.  Stopping down some will help, but if you stop down too much the leaves in the background will start to come into focus.

I don't know about your camera specifically, but there should be a way to select which focus point you want to use.  Check the manual, it should explain how to do that.


----------

